
The limits of color awareness during active, real-world vision - xingyzt
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/24/13821
======
modeless
This is not the least bit surprising. It's been well known for a long, long
time that color receptors are concentrated at the fovea and peripheral vision
is mostly black and white.

I guess the paper is saying that people are even less sensitive to color in
peripheral vision than would be suggested by the distribution of rods and
cones. But I don't really find that surprising either.

